# Bad turbo!!!



## chevyboy695 (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

What year, model, and what is the mileage on your Cruze?


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I just went through something similar however my results ended up being completely different. At 3000 rpm I was getting terrible hesitations and my check engine light would flash and Stabilitrak lit right up. My dealership according to the codes my computer replaced my complete turbo wastegate and all the gaskets. About two days later the symptoms returned. They discovered that I had a coil pack that was shorting out. They replaced the coil strip and replace the spark plugs and everything has been fine since. This was at right around 55 thousand miles. Here is a picture of my dashboard when the lights were flashing.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## The Butcher (Apr 6, 2011)

Had the same thing happen to me a few months back around 28k miles. Kept getting the P0299 (Turbo underboost) and the dealer replaced the entire turbo assembly. Had it done on a Saturday when they were slow and actually got to watch the tech replace it and he showed me the problem. As you mentioned, the actuator pin on the wastegate wears out preventing it from holding boost. GM to date has not developed a repair for the pin wear so the only solution is to completely replace the turbo assembly at a cost of around $2500 depending on what dealership you're working with (thank god for warranty's). Unfortunately I think gm is going to see an increase in these repairs as mileage increases on the turbo cruzes but at least they are working with customers to resolve the issues.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## chevyboy695 (Jun 17, 2011)

2011 2lt just hit 23000... didnt notice to much of a difference in performance unless i was passing on eway or driving in city is where i noticed most


----------



## chevyboy695 (Jun 17, 2011)

I got the car back yesterday. Its feels like new. Good job to the dealership, only drag was the wait for parts, but thats not the dealerships fault.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

I wonder if a high heat lubricant would reduce or eliminate this?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Blue Angel said:


> I wonder if a high heat lubricant would reduce or eliminate this?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I wonder if eliminating the constant boost dump caused by the knock sensors will help reduce this


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> I wonder if eliminating the constant boost dump caused by the knock sensors will help reduce this


Ignition retard also increases Exhaust Gas Temperature... double whammy. A hotter wastegate that cycles more often.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

are worn pins becoming a known issue with the car. mines a '12 with 16500 miles, should i expect my waste gate pin to wear out?


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

kfr291 said:


> are worn pins becoming a known issue with the car. mines a '12 with 16500 miles, should i expect my waste gate pin to wear out?


I think it's too early to know if this is going to become a "common" issue or not, but I will be having a look at mine and keeping an eye on it for sure. Mine's also a '12 with about the same mileage as yours. I'm hoping this is a reasonably isolated incident related to supplier quality and not a widespread issue based on component design...


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

kfr291 said:


> are worn pins becoming a known issue with the car. mines a '12 with 16500 miles, should i expect my waste gate pin to wear out?


The car has a 5 yr./100,000 mile warranty on the power train, so no, they shouldn't be wearing out in less than 25 K miles. However, there could be some bad pins and they are just now showing up. I'd say the prudent thing to do is watch and see if the problem arises on your car before you get to the limit of the warranty period. If you don't have an extended warranty, be prepared to shell $,$$$.$$ for a replacement turbo later on if they do go bad.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Are these miles from city driving or highway driving. I'm assuming city due to more cycling of the wastegate. I'm at 34k tuned and got the 299 code twice. I've gone back to stock tune now with stock bpv (was using a forge bpv) and haven't got this code yet. Maybe my forge bpv was leaking. Also if u wiggle wastegate rod can u feel play cause mine seems tight.


----------



## tburns (Oct 5, 2013)

*bad turbo*

I have a 2012 chevy cruze with 90,000 miles on it. At 70,000 miles it needed a sensor for the exhaust and I had to start adding coolant monthly. The coolant isn't leaking in the drive but it disappears somewhere. At 90,000 miles I have a turbocharge under boost message. Called the dealer to see what the deal is and do you have to fix it. yes you do of course. Possibly might be covered under power train which ends at 100,000. This is the first major problem I have had, but will I have it again?


----------



## levi (Dec 25, 2013)

At 63,000 miles right now my wastegate actuator pin is shot. No boost as the wastegates stuck open. The wife is pissed . down time sucks. That's the life of a turbo car I reckon.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

levi said:


> At 63,000 miles right now my wastegate actuator pin is shot. No boost as the wastegates stuck open. The wife is pissed . down time sucks. That's the life of a turbo car I reckon.


There are lots of turbocharged cars with more than that mileage. This looks to be a supplier quality issue right now, nothing to get widespread attention unless it starts happening to FAR more cars.


----------



## Beth'sRS (Jan 21, 2013)

tburns said:


> I have a 2012 chevy cruze with 90,000 miles on it. At 70,000 miles it needed a sensor for the exhaust and I had to start adding coolant monthly. The coolant isn't leaking in the drive but it disappears somewhere. At 90,000 miles I have a turbocharge under boost message. Called the dealer to see what the deal is and do you have to fix it. yes you do of course. Possibly might be covered under power train which ends at 100,000. This is the first major problem I have had, but will I have it again?


I had a coolant leak and had to have my water pump replaced and my 2011 only has 31000 miles! That might be your issue as well.


----------



## GSTboy (May 10, 2018)

Would a bad turbo cause oil to send through the intake system? I did the check valve mod mentioned on this forum and I'm still getting oil through the intake.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

GSTboy said:


> Would a bad turbo cause oil to send through the intake system? I did the check valve mod mentioned on this forum and I'm still getting oil through the intake.


You might for a while. Lots of oil builds up in the intercooler when that check valve fails. But yes. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GSTboy (May 10, 2018)

Its still smoking super bad. I've got a little side to side play in the turbo. What should I do? Run it and see if it clears out? Or replace the turbo?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

GSTboy said:


> Its still smoking super bad. I've got a little side to side play in the turbo. What should I do? Run it and see if it clears out? Or replace the turbo?


Horizontal play, I'd replace it. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GSTboy (May 10, 2018)

For a journal bearing turbo, isn't a little side to side fine?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

GSTboy said:


> For a journal bearing turbo, isn't a little side to side fine?


Right; most will have a little side-to-side play, but .1" is about all that's acceptable. If it is more than just a tad of horizontal movement, replace it. Any more than that and the impeller can start rubbing against the housing and/or let lots of oil through the seals.


----------

